# Another - no. 4 of 6 currently in Mississippi



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 9, 2019)

Stage topped out. Pretty clear loft and head block beam layout. (Lower beam pockets for shop combo black box roof.) Wall top at 52'. Also front fill speaker niches at stage edge.


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2019)

It's weird to see the inside all excavated and poured before the walls and decking are on. Guess maybe that's mostly a PNW thing?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree. I'm much more accustomed to seeing sloped floor poured at end. This one https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/a-new-hs-theatre-under-construction.44817/ had balcony and overhead finished and painted before they poured the main floor.

Was a pain with early floor because they needed junction box layout for aisle lights - a treacherous issue no matter when in construction - very early.

Then the one down the road that had 80' stage complete with roof deck and channel grid in place, and now spiral stairs, but hardly footings placed for 1200 seat auditorium. 

I think the sequencing and staging of these is fascinating, and influenced by so many factors, from trees, access, existing buildings, other work in the area (meaning availability of masons usually - a difficult issue these days), floor finishes (I don't know if this one is sealed concrete floor but it will be scarred if it is) and the whim and experience or lack thereof on the superintendents part.


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2019)

One of my currents in Sherwood Oregon: 


FOH and onstage.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 12, 2019)

Seeing this stuff always makes me interested in wanting to be apart of it. 

Yet the work and schooling that goes into designing and consulting is just out of my scope. 

Forever a hands on guy.


----------



## Van (Aug 12, 2019)

Amiers said:


> Seeing this stuff always makes me interested in wanting to be apart of it.
> 
> Yet the work and schooling that goes into designing and consulting is just out of my scope.
> 
> Forever a hands on guy.


Actually this is why I'm enjoying what I'm doing right now. Getting to discuss layouts and tweak little things here and there AND getting to interface with the GC's and EC's who have never built a theatre before... I's kind of fun. except when it's not.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 12, 2019)

I guess since I'm retiring I can be a little more candid. As far as schooling, specialized in lighting but took set and costume design courses. I did take Izenour's classes but those were far from how to be a consultant. So, forget the schooling.

Like so many things, it's a lot client management. Like promising to make a deadline, knowing you won't, and making the client feel good and happy when you do deliver the drawings well past the deadline. It's a learned essential skill.

A lot is learning how the construction process works - the delivery of the building and the chain of command and floow of paper (or e-docs today) Just the whole process took me 5 years or so to figure out, and I'm still struggling with the electronic methods. 

Figuring out what the users want and need and reconciling with budget is probably the biggest design challenge. After that, if you can draft, copy what others have done at first. And stay focused on the end product.

Most of all, I early on adopted the "owners best interest" as the guiding principle. When I get stuck, that is what I ask myself.

And just look and listen and watch. 

Probably a few other lessons to learn but honestly, you could be surprised.

As often as I have thought about doing something else, like selling theatre stuff, I've never gotten too serious about changing. (If I could have changed to being a forest ranger, I might have done that.).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 30, 2019)

update - house and stage behind





stage and catwalks begun, loading bridge to left


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 6, 2019)

This weeks pics.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 10, 2019)

The steel isn't 360 degrees? The loft load is on block in the back?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 10, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> The steel isn't 360 degrees? The loft load is on block in the back?


I believe that is true.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 10, 2019)

I am neither a structural engineer nor an architect, but I am not at all certain I approve of that.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 11, 2019)

No different than a concrete framed building. Masonry does pretty well in compression.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 11, 2019)

Is it block construction all the way up? A lot of our space was poured into forms from what it looks like. I love stuff like this, it's so interesting to see the different ways to build a space. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 11, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> No different than a concrete framed building. Masonry does pretty well in compression.



If someone backs a 10 ton truck into my building, I'd much prefer they bring the wall down on themselves than 50 tons of flyloft...


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 11, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> If someone backs a 10 ton truck into my building, I'd much prefer they bring the wall down on themselves than 50 tons of flyloft...


 
I'd wager they'd pour the wall and reinforce with rebar. I was just curious what sort of decision making goes into using precast pieces as walls vs. building a block wall.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 11, 2019)

Look at the photos closer, Strad, particularly the face-on one with the stanchions: that looks like all-block to me...


----------



## TimMc (Sep 11, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> If someone backs a 10 ton truck into my building, I'd much prefer they bring the wall down on themselves than 50 tons of flyloft...



Obviously not in a seismically active area or this would never get permits.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 11, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Look at the photos closer, Strad, particularly the face-on one with the stanchions: that looks like all-block to me...



No clue, I've heard of hollow block walls being filled with concrete and rebar after construction, but I don't see a pumper truck in any of the photos. IDK?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 11, 2019)

2 rebars in every cell and grouted solid. The 10 ton truck better be going fast and get through band room and shop first. An be going in line with wall, because a truck size hole won't take it down.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 11, 2019)

I remain fascinated on the design choices as well. Other than insist on certain clear dimensions and pretty specific framing overhead for rigging, I stay out of other basic choices. Steel frame, pre-cast, poured and reinforced concrete (twice - once in Guyaquil (sp?) Ecuador where labor is close to free), block, light guage steel (studs), pre-engineered metal buildins a(Butler buildings - a personal speciality)t, frame (my favorite) - it's based on the beliefs and convictions of others on the design team.....and budget. Can't beat steel frame, block walls, and brick veneer IMHO.

Two in current in Mississippi unusual - the built stage house first, roof on one before foundations for rest of PAC. Not common but makes sense for schedule.

I do love the construction trailer life and boots and mud. If someone had told me about civil engineering and building canals and dams and railroads in far off foreign lands when I was in high school, I'd be there now. I love the logistics and planning if that big stuff. Planning. Anticipating what will be needed when. Exciting. Sorry for the digression. Comes from just sending my last ever set of drawings and specs out for bidding. Now just doing construction administration and planning wilderness trips, primarily solo trips. (Looking at sat phones and very light weight laptops so I can keep up on projects under construction.)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 11, 2019)

Way too long of posts. Sorry. Edging on verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh. The photos made it look like the backwall of the stage *was the backwall*. Not obvious it was bar-filled either. I retract my uninformed disapproval.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 14, 2019)

Not obvious at all. I was on site Wednesday and asked because of your asking. 

I tend to rely on structural engineers to know what they are doing, so after making sure they have the design loads I provide, all I do is review sizes and spacing and details for block mounting.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 16, 2019)

Absolutely.

While the direct consequences are usually less in IT, thinking ahead to all the ways something could break is what I've done for years, so I tend to do it everywhere.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 10, 2019)

Got these today. Love drone photos of projects! Fast progress it seems to me. Thats art classrooms (and culinary) unroofed to left; lobby floor - no structure yet - at top; auditorium and stage moving down; unroofed shop/black box below stage; and four large music rehearsal rooms - choral to left of shop without roof; small band, large band, and percussion (I think) right to left at bottom. (Drawing calls them BAND 2, BAND 1, and BAND 3.) Offices, uniform storage, and practice rooms buffer band rooms


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like lobby walls almost up and roof deck is on almost every space. No drone shots in this week's Friday Package - an interesting report each week of progress, photos, what's due from who, schedule, costs, etc.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 8, 2019)

This project moves faster than most. In process of trying to add back motorized electric and maybe shell linesets that were deleted at bid time.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 8, 2019)

Presumably you left any relevant engineering for them in the design?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 9, 2019)

Define relevant engineering? I showed the location and details affecting stage equipment - flange widths and clearance and such - as well as locations and sizes of catwalks and suggested or typical details. Similar for stage floor and pit. BUT I am not an engineer and cannot engineer the building systems which by law require professional engineers.

What did you have in mind in particular?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 9, 2019)

"Put mounts on this flyrail suitable for powered winch units."

That's design, not engineering, no?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 9, 2019)

Generous rigging pit where motors go - some noise benefit and out of the way. Easy to anchor to concrete - reinforced and thickened floor, 12" walls. But you could also put packaged hoists - like Prodigy or PowerLift - underhung - with power heads on opposite side - where there is a catwalk 8' under steel.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 22, 2019)

View from house right entrance to stage. This is one of the fastest moving projects I have ever worked on. Several other projects in Mississippi that broke ground well before this one and are nowhere near as complete.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 14, 2020)

Progress. July 12, 2020 substantial completion as of now.




East and west walls



Ceiling started


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 14, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Progress. July 12, 2020 substantial completion as of now.
> View attachment 19366View attachment 19367
> 
> East and west walls
> ...


*Nowhere near* as fast as building hospitals in China. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## NateTheRiddler (Feb 14, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Ceiling started


Newbie Nate Question Time:
I’m noticing the acoustical paneling going in there: Are the locations chosen for the acoustic paneling coincident with the HVAC and catwalks intentionally? To avoid reflection I presume? Audio is not my expertise, so I’ve always wondered how the location was chosen.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 14, 2020)

I expect the "how" varies but this is a project where the acoustical consultant and I have worked together on a lot of buildings so we kind of know in advance the other's review. Most often I set the catwalk location (after I have the stage and audience laid out) and guess at the clouds. I think all acoustical consultants want a forestage cloud. Most architects like some ceiling but have done a few with nothing other than forestage cloud. "hiding" the catwalk is just logical. One higher between catwalk and forestage may be useful acoustically depending on what's over. A metal roof deck with concrete may be just as useful, all balanced with budget and aesthetics. Past the last catwalk I don't think most acoustic consultants feel anything is necessary but often is one for looks. I prefer none because it makes house lighting harder and more expensive - lights under and/or in those clouds - and it makes any delay speakers at back of catwalk often harder also. Then HVAC is worked into it (or not if its an underfloor diffusion system and then virtually no ducts overhead - which is nice for designing and low noise - not so nice for budget.)

So, in short: Stage edge, audience, catwalks, clouds, structure (leaving room for ducts), and ducts.

More than half the work - maybe 3/4 or more - is the zone between the main curtain and first row of seats - side wall to side wall - pit floor to roof. Everything wants to be in that zone - and too often planners try to put a stair there and that's a killer.

But the centerline section is the key to the auditorium issues, which is why I start design a theatre in section first, and then extrude the plan from it. (And elevation - of linesets - is the key to rigging system design.) I have been heard to say any idiot can solve the plan problems.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Feb 14, 2020)

This is starting to sound like an invitation / dare to test it out ...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 12, 2020)

This week's Friday package. I thought this photo was quite clear in describing the auditorium. View from upstage to auditorium, entrances and two control rooms, as well as in house sound control in center. hanging batten is for a "balcony rail" position. there is an acoustic curtain in notch above trim - center section. lower portion is sloped forward to ground reflections in rear seating. Pretty straight forward. Happy to see house light looks pretty even on floor. Will be there in mid July for what should be final check out. Knocking on wood.


----------



## RickR (Jun 13, 2020)

White walls? Bold choice or unfinished? 

What's the stuff above center? It looks like a line set, adjustable acoustics? Projector?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 13, 2020)

White walls I presume. I made the pitch for saturated hues and lost.

"Balcony rail" lighting position. Tom Skelton: "Rail is best."


----------

